# PSU for phenom 2 + 9600 gt



## chelsea_roks (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi friends,
               I would like to a low budget psu for phenom II x4 925 cpu and 9600 gt geforce card.Can I get a psu within Rs.1000.My current psu is not working as it has short circuited.

Guys urgent ...will be gr8ful if you can help.Previously I had a Intex smps with 20A on +12 rail.Is it enough?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 1, 2013)

See local psu are not at all reccomended.get corsair vs 450 at 2.2k.

If still want local then stay away from intex psu.get vip 400w psu.


----------



## chelsea_roks (Feb 1, 2013)

What about cooler master elite power 350w ?And in all sites corsair vs 450 is around 2.8k.Any specifi site with discount.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 1, 2013)

Stay away from low-wattage CM PSU's. Get *Corsair CX430V2 @2.8k*. Its worth every penny.

*EDIT:* Corsair VS450 is listed at 2.3k *here*, 2.4k *here* and *here*. Get this if you are unable to spend nearly 3k on PSU.


----------



## chelsea_roks (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks man...I just want to know if i need to spend extra 4k for my config


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 1, 2013)

Np man. Here to help fellow members.


----------



## chelsea_roks (Feb 1, 2013)

Did you say its not worth putting extra 4k for my config????


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 2, 2013)

I said "np" = no problems. And 4k extra for this config is not needed.


----------

